# Internet / Mobile Internet



## captaindog (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi everyone!! Just a quick question to find out what type of internet connections you guys are using? Anyone using a modem (dongle) type connection? If so, how much are you paying?

Strings.


----------



## stephenjames (Sep 23, 2013)

hi ive got the same question, any luck ?
I wondered can I buy unlocked dongle here and put my Spanish vodaphone sim in it


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

That should work ok, but dongle access, atm, is quite an expensive way to access the internet. Prices are due to crash soon because of new legislation. Also, watch out for data limits as costs can be horrendous if you exceed them. Obviously it will depend on usage but a lot of providers offer 5gb data limit per month which these days isn't very much. Although we live in the campo we are in sight of BB4S nodes so we use their service which is very good. I don't think they go as far as Estepona however.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I can only find one provider who offers 5GB and even the that's at like 60 or 70 Euros per month and it's the highest allowance I can find.
What am I missing?

Also what is the meat and potatoes of this new legislation?


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

We use Movistar.

5gb a month , huge variations in speed from as much as a heart stopping, whopping 1Mb down to none existent at peak times (school opening, breaks, lunch, evening finish, 9a.m. 10 a.m. 12, 1.00p.m. etc. ) from memory it is 40 euros a month maybe more including IVA.

The other Mobile phone providers also have similar offerings and Price. 

If you don't need it on the go, Satellite may well be a better option.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I guess they must be in store offers because I haven't seen those offers at all.

Satellite is poo, it's absolutely useless for our needs. Don't get it unless there is no other option.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Pazcat said:


> I guess they must be in store offers because I haven't seen those offers at all.
> 
> Satellite is poo, it's absolutely useless for our needs. Don't get it unless there is no other option.


I would be interested in why you say that especially as I am on the point of ditching useless 3G? No Wimax signal or ADSL etc here. I find 3G here is useless for Skype.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It may just be the provider we are with but I doubt it.
The promised speeds are non existent. The actual speed is nearly non existent, so much so that google and various other websites are always telling you your connection is too slow.
Skype video calls are completely unusable for a couple of reasons, firstly it's satellite and not real time so it lags and secondly with an upload speed of .20 you can't actually send any useful data across.

Also there are no decent packages offered* so there is zero point in using the internet to watch videos or other what I once considered everyday uses for the internet.

*maybe there is but I haven't found them plus we are likely locked into the contract for the year anyway so no point looking.


----------

